# Frankenhigginstein...it's alive, it's alive !



## 2jakes (Jun 4, 2015)

Doing spring cleaning which was long overdue on the shed in the backyard.
And I have no idea when or where I have accumulated so many bike parts.
But I do believe I have enough to build an old bike.




Putting it together with different bikes parts that were never meant to go together,
I have the 1 inch & 1/2 inch cranks. 
I also have the rear J C Higgins 1" brake & wheel. 
The saddle is by Persons. Fenders are B-6. 

Yes...it's a "frankenhigginsstein" for now until I find the right parts. 
But I'm in no hurry !


----------



## the tinker (Jun 4, 2015)

Thats going to turn out real nice Jake.  I have always thought that higgins tank is one of the best looking tanks, typical 1950s. Reminds me of a 50s buick coming down the street. the ultimate heavy cruiser. have fun!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 4, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Thats going to turn out real nice Jake.  I have always thought that higgins tank is one of the best looking tanks, typical 1950s. Reminds me of a 50s buick coming down the street. the ultimate heavy cruiser. have fun!!





Finding that sweet tank & beehive springer was the motivating factor for starting this project!
I feel like I have the most important parts which I literally found in an old building.

It's was an old bike shop that was going to be demolished by the city code compliance
 & I paid the owner $20 so that I could rummage inside & see what I could salvage.

Recently I have priced the cost for the jewel reflectors that go on the tank & they are way 
 more $$$ than what I paid for the Higgins.


----------



## Boris (Jun 4, 2015)

I tend to like my bikes with pedals, two wheels and a chain, but that's just me.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 4, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I tend to like my bikes with rose pedals, two wheels and a chain, but that's just
> me.







Wow Dr. Marko...that's an odd taste in bikes but then...that's just me.


----------



## vincev (Jun 4, 2015)

I guess with one wheel you could make a unicycle if you find a chain.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 4, 2015)

vincev said:


> I guess with one wheel you could make a unicycle if you find a chain.




*
Best idea so far ! 
*
Btw: Which Higgins wheel would you recommend ?










 
*1 inch JC Higgins rear wheel ?*



*Or the 1/2" JC Higgins wheel ?
Thanks...*


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2015)

The wheel on the outside would look the best on the bike....the one in the back would look better in my hands


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> The wheel on the outside would look the best on the bike....the one in the back would look better in my hands




Mr. Robertriley....

Thanks for your unique compliment !


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2015)

Np Jake, I'm digging the ride.


----------



## Greg M (Jun 4, 2015)

I wanna see those tank jewels backlit.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 5, 2015)

Greg M said:


> I wanna see those tank jewels lit.


----------



## Greg M (Jun 6, 2015)

Much better.  Now...in the dark


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 6, 2015)

Greg M said:


> Much better.  Now...in the dark








How's that ? :o


----------



## the tinker (Jun 6, 2015)

looking good Jake!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 6, 2015)

the tinker said:


> looking good Jake!




Thanks Tinker !





I believe I smell two rats near the Frankenhigginstein bike.
One smells like stale cheetos & the other like wet  fur from the land of Oz !


I'm gonna turn on the lights !


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 6, 2015)

*Aha!...
*
What do you think  ?
Have them put in the clink !
Thanks Tink !


----------



## Greg M (Jun 6, 2015)

No Vampires, at least.


----------

